# Satin Chocolate Splashes



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Hiya all,
I just thought I'd post a few pictures of my chocolate splash does. Please feel free to critique them, I'm always looking for constructive criticism. Who would you continue with?
These are not the best shots, I'm still learning a new camera and it really has a hard time with satins and over exposure.

Thanks for looking 
First up
Dark Chocolate Satin Splash doe 
















Light Chocolate Satin Splash doe








And last a shot of the Dark, Medium and Light Chocolate Satin Does together


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

your background/white balance makes them look blue, rather than chocolate...lol


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I hadn't thought of adjusting the white balance. Thanks, that just might make a big difference.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

They look chocolate to me, not blue at all.

Very pretty mice. Especially like the head on the second pic.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

My screen makes a few of them look blue, but I can tell it's colour distortion.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're all lovely Kingnoel, but the palest one has a wonderful face! The middle coloured one has a better tailset and thicker tail than the darker one, so I would use her and the pale one over the dark one - but the dark one is still a quality mouse.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks all! Sarah, the light one has always been my favorite too. She's got such big expressive eyes  
They don't show in these shots but her ears are a bit larger also.

I see what you mean about the tail sets, hadn't noticed before.
I'm hoping to breed these girls to their black tricolor brother.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very pretty; they look kind of in between blue and chocolate on my screen. Impressive head and tail on the one in the middle in the last pic.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Kingnoel, I'd suggest using a less bright background as well as adjusting your white balance...especially with satin mice, who's hairs are translucent and will "pick up" some of the background color in photos. A neutral color is generally ideal for getting the most accurate colors of the mice in photos.

They don't look *blue blue* on my screen....but most of the pics make them look closer to blue than chocolate....regardless of the color distortion...they are very attractive


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

They look chocolate on my screen. Very nice mice! I like the light and medium ones best. Love the face on the light doe.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the tips and complements. Makes sense that all that blue would reflect off the satin and distort the color. I'll experiment with various backdrops


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

oooo those tails go on forever... :clap carry on with the medium its cute lol


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks mousery, they don't seem to lack in tail :?:


----------

